# Timeshare rental max $$



## Gypsy65 (Feb 14, 2021)

I see the max for public rental is $800 for a week
Is there another way to post for a higher rental amount?

I have a couple weeks reserved this fall and can either kick them back and get 100% of my points returned. 
Or I can rent them but not doing so at $800 as I won’t lose anything if returned but just don’t need all the points I currently have

Any other way to do this or is the $800 just it?


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 14, 2021)

You can post an ad in the marketplace at any price you'd like.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 14, 2021)

The TUG Marketplace or other websites that you can use to advertise on like KOALA or Redweek. Also, since your weeks are further out than 45 days, even if the limit was higher you still couldn't rent them in this forum since this is for last minute rentals.


----------



## R1964 (Feb 14, 2021)

Depending on what weeks and location you have reserved you might want to see if there is a facebook page for that area where people post rentals available or that they are looking for rentals. You could also try Ebay but between the ebay cost and paypal fee you will only get about 87% of whatever it sells for.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2021)

as mentioned above, the TUG marketplace has no limits on dates or prices.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the info

I didn’t realize that tug marketplace was different as I have not posted any rentals


----------



## jules54 (Feb 15, 2021)

You can also try Ebay. But more complicated, but once you have jumped through all the hoops the same ad can be used again and again by only changing the dates. Most buyers on EBay are looking for a deal, but some are looking for a specific resort for specific dates. Remember when pricing to factor in the percentage EBay takes. If item doesn’t sell no cost of minimum for ad.  I’ve had good luck renting Wyndham Resorts this way. The market base is huge. Excellent source for buying confirmed reservations also. I have used EBay many times for that. Be careful, make sure you check the buyer and sellers reviews, and require proof of confirmation. EBay handles all payment which is great also.


----------



## pangodad (Feb 15, 2021)

you can try to rent our your week using any of the above.
If you are platinum, also check 60 days prior to checkin. If time is available you get 50 % discount.
Also possible to book 1 bdrm and upgrade to 2 bdrm at that point.


----------



## Beardeddragon (Feb 23, 2021)

pangodad said:


> you can try to rent our your week using any of the above.
> If you are platinum, also check 60 days prior to checkin. If time is available you get 50 % discount.
> Also possible to book 1 bdrm and upgrade to 2 bdrm at that point.


what timeshare is this for?


----------



## pangodad (Feb 23, 2021)

Wyndham's Platinum ownership


----------

